# few pics of job I have been on since last Sept.



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I like the SS mop sinks


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

nice looking work, first picture , on the right what is that copper drain that is going into the mop sink from ?


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

drain from roof hydrant


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Those are the cheapest toilet seats that I have ever seen.


----------



## WSH1852 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is the drain from the RPZ smaller than the supply line?


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

The Ada water closet: if you had to remove auto flush and install a handle for manual flush would it still be Ada compliant ?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The Ada water closet: if you had to remove auto flush and install a handle for manual flush would it still be Ada compliant ?


No. And the spacing between it and the next WC is jacked too for ADA....


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think spacing on left side is fine. But a handle on the fv wouldn't be on the correct side being an auto flush it doesn't matter 

Pics look great good job


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think spacing on left side is fine. But a handle on the fv wouldn't be on the correct side being an auto flush it doesn't matter
> 
> Pics look great good job


The spacing on the left isnt what I questioned. Handicap wc's are in a 60" stall last I checked. There isnt room for a 60" stall.

Im guessing maybe there is another handicap stall on the same level of the building elsewhere....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Plumbing Zone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yes 60". 18 on one side to center of wc and 52" on the other side of wc. I think thers more then 52" on the right side of the wc


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Yes 60". 18 on one side to center of wc and 52" on the other side of wc. I think thers more then 52" on the right side of the wc


Whats 52 + 18?
:-D

Some Canadian keeps trying to figure out my password. Dont ya know v bulletin sends me an email with your ip addy every time you try eh!


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ILPlumber said:


> Whats 52 + 18?
> :-D
> 
> Some Canadian keeps trying to figure out my password. Dont ya know v bulletin sends me an email with your ip addy every time you try eh!



:laughing:


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

this is what tex means.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

ILPlumber said:


> Whats 52 + 18?
> :-D
> 
> Some Canadian keeps trying to figure out my password. Dont ya know v bulletin sends me an email with your ip addy every time you try eh!


Is the IP addy coming from a canadian library lol


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

justme said:


> this is what tex means.


Ah ha. I gotcha. My inspector is a no go on grab bars mounted to partitions.

Some Canadian keeps trying to figure out my password. Dont ya know v bulletin sends me an email with your ip addy every time you try eh!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Sorry. 42 + 18


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

.....


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> The Ada water closet: if you had to remove auto flush and install a handle for manual flush would it still be Ada compliant ?


Stub out is on the wrong side ADA says the Handel must be on the open side of the stall not a problem unless they change it to a standard flush valve. Good lookin work though.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

wyrickmech said:


> Stub out is on the wrong side ADA says the Handel must be on the open side of the stall not a problem unless they change it to a standard flush valve. Good lookin work though.


My point exactly !!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> My point exactly !!


I often wonder if anyone reads replies before throwing their two cents in....


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

I just put it in the way the print showed it and the city oked it.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Nice work


As always


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

mssp said:


> I just put it in the way the print showed it and the city oked it.


If its in Texas it won't be the city you have to worry about blessing it, it'll be the ADA inspector you have to worry about.....

and yes ILPlumber I read the reply and know the one pictured wont be an issue


----------

